# Post handgun pics here



## Ranger

Here is my Ruger Redhawk .44 mag 7.5 w/Pachmayr grips and gold beaded sights. I have killed several deer and many hogs. This is a very good shooting weapon.


----------



## Browning Slayer

This is my BABY!!

Desert Eagle 44 Mag






The other toys..
Desert Eagle 44
Ruger 22
Beretta 9mm
22 Mag
S&W 44 Mag
S&W 357


----------



## valley28

Here is my freedom arms .454 with a custom knife, and sheath.


----------



## Forkhorn

*Smith 29 .44mag 8 3/8"*

I'll post more pics after the new sight is put on.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

*I got a pistol layin around here, somewhere*

Ruger Superblackhawk 44 mag, 10.5 barrel, pachmyr grips, holograph sights


----------



## Forkhorn

Ta-ton-ka,

What kind of sight is that (NCstar??) How does it stand up to the recoil.


----------



## Jason280

Here are a few of my hunting revolvers...

'72 brass framed 3-screw .44 Super Blackhawk










Ruger Blackhawk 6.5" .41 Magnum






7.5"  Bisley .45 Colt






4 5/8" Blackhawk .45 Colt


----------



## ATLRoach

Hunting back up.. 




Dan Wesson PM7 in 10mm


----------



## Davexx1

My deer hunting handgun is a 14" TC Contender 7x30 with an Ultradot brand 30mm red dot sight on it.  It is a great medium to long range hunting handgun and is alot of fun to hunt with.  Have taken some nice deer with it (by Florida standards).

Dave1


----------



## will hunt 4 food

This is the one I hunt with.


----------



## Randy

Davexx1 said:


> My deer hunting handgun is a 14" TC Contender 7x30 with an Ultradot brand 30mm red dot sight on it.  It is a great medium to long range hunting handgun and is alot of fun to hunt with.  Have taken some nice deer with it (by Florida standards).
> 
> Dave1



I killed a lot of deer with a 7X30 Waters TC.  That was the original reason I got in to reloading.  It is such a hard caliber to find.  Now some king over in Africa has mine.  Long story!

I killed one at 169 yards with mine.


----------



## Sterlo58

I don't own any guns.  
Obamas foot soldiers may be watching


----------



## brkbowma

I bought this one for my wife.....she hasn't used it yetI don't know why


----------



## frankwright

These are the ones I hunt with.


----------



## Florida_Boy

brkbowma said:


> I bought this one for my wife.....she hasn't used it yetI don't know why



She prolly wants you to try it out first to see if it'll git 'er gone!


----------



## jai bo

This will be my 1st year handgun hunting!!!  With my new baby I put together, I cannot wait!!!

Thompson Pro-Hunter in 7-08 w/ a Weaver 2.5 X 8...Kicks wonderfully and is accurate as heck!!!  Looking forward to the 1st day to put one down!


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Here are my hunting handguns.






I'm not so sure of hunting with the Old Army yet but I intend to test it with as much FFFg powder as I can stuff in it to see if it will penetrate wet newsprint about the same as the GP100. If that don't cut it I'll try FFFFg powder, I believe the manual states I can use whatever powder I like and stuff it as full as I can.


----------



## dertiedawg

Very nice Bryon, you didn't show me the GP100.  Your holdin out on me man.  My dad has the same one.
Vin


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Why would I show everything? You saw more than most sir.

Oh yeah if the FFFFg wont work I can always break out the mortar and pestil and mush it and make meal powder and see how that works out.


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim

*  Glad to see there is a handgun hunting forum. I've been hunting with handguns ever sense it was made legal back in the 80's. I hunt mostly with Contenders and Encores .... pictures below are the ones I'll be using this fall. My PLG (power line gun) is a Encore 30/06 AI. and woods and walk around gun is a Encore 10" 30/30 with a ProPoint red dot.* 

*On the Contender side I'll be using a 12" 7/30 waters plus a 10" 357 Max. and a 10" 30 Herrett.*


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Dertie bud, just for the record I don't have any firearms. The wife might but I can't be sure since she don't tell me things like that...


----------



## dertiedawg

tv_racin_fan said:


> Dertie bud, just for the record I don't have any firearms. The wife might but I can't be sure since she don't tell me things like that...



Firearms!?!?!  What firearms?!?!?!  I don't know nuthing about nuthing.
Vin


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Dertie slap me I forgot to sign up for the handgun challenge!!!


----------



## dertiedawg

tv_racin_fan said:


> Dertie slap me I forgot to sign up for the handgun challenge!!!


Me too, pay me your 10 bucks and we can have a challenge between the 2 of us.    If I had private land to hunt I would join the challenge.  Don't get to hunt as often as I would like while hunting public land.  Close and private would seal the deal.
Vin


----------



## EMC-GUN

Whats with this handgun challenge?


----------



## dertiedawg

EMC-GUN said:


> Whats with this handgun challenge?


We didn't sign up for the handgun challenge (http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=206619) so I offered him to sign up for my challenge.  You send me 10 bucks and I sign you up.  There's nothing to win but you can sign up too if you like.

Vin


----------



## F14Gunner

*1851 Navy Colt*

1851 Confederate Navy Colt.  .44 Cal .30 gr fff .451 conical ball. Had to learn to sight all over again with this one. Rear sight is notch in the hammer. Shoots about 2 inch high at 25 yards.  Got it down now.  
Ready for those yankees, I mean deer.


----------



## teethdoc

Yall are gonna make me go out and buy another hand cannon!


----------



## dertiedawg

F14Gunner said:


> Got it down now.  Ready for those yankees, I mean deer.



Whoaa whooaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!  That's D*MN YANKEE to you pal.
Vin


----------



## F14Gunner

dertiedawg said:


> Whoaa whooaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!  That's D*MN YANKEE to you pal.
> Vin


Myself as well, My dad was in the Navy at the time of my birth,  New London , Conn. So that makes me one as well ! My heart and back side are where they want to be though!


----------



## tv_racin_fan

I am wantin a TC Contender or Encore or G2 Contender hand cannon (50 cal muzzleloader version) but I just cant afford one right now.


----------



## rdykes

It is nice to see Ole Georgia Jim on the forum. I have bought several sets of his grips for the TC's. If you are looking for a new set give him a call.


----------



## Handgunner

Same one as in my avatar, along with a Colt King Cobra in .357...

The 629 is topped with a Leupold EER 2x and gripped with Ahrends in Morado wood.


----------



## S.Dailey

I'll guess I'll just copy Delton.

S&W 629 8-3/8" .44mag topped with a 2X EER Leupold


----------



## Handgunner

S.Dailey said:


> I'll guess I'll just copy Delton.
> 
> S&W 629 8-3/8" .44mag topped with a 2X EER Leupold


Now THAT'S a nice lookin' handgun!


----------



## Big7

Here's mine: GP-161

Pretty rough with handloads.
I "roll my own"

I'm working my way up to handgun hunting.
With small hands, this is about all I can handle now.

Just use for my "blind side" hunting, 35 yds. max.
Shoots paper a lot farther than that.


----------



## nickE10mm

Out of 50 yards I'm deadly with my Razorback


----------



## HandgunHTR

I have a couple of my handguns posted on one of the Handgun Hunting Challenge threads.

BUT, here is one I just got done putting together.  It is probably going to end up being my favorite.

6.5JDJ Contender.  Armor Alloy frame, Herret grip, custom forend that has been pillar bedded, Burris 3-9x scope in Weaver Lever-lock rings sitting on a Weaver base.

This is a 300 yard rig and I intend to see what she can do.


----------



## ATLRoach

HandgunHTR said:


> I have a couple of my handguns posted on one of the Handgun Hunting Challenge threads.
> 
> BUT, here is one I just got done putting together.  It is probably going to end up being my favorite.
> 
> 6.5JDJ Contender.  Armor Alloy frame, Herret grip, custom forend that has been pillar bedded, Burris 3-9x scope in Weaver Lever-lock rings sitting on a Weaver base.
> 
> This is a 300 yard rig and I intend to see what she can do.



Y'all need to stop posting all these contender pics I might have to build one next.


----------



## jp328

Taurus 44mag. First year using a handgun. Hoping it will be a good one.


----------



## Swede

Just picked her up today. An earlier 686 in primo condition. I'm in love


----------



## Ranger

ttt


----------



## Eddy M.

Handguns???????????????????


----------



## Swede

Got no mo, just stopped in to drool over my baby


----------



## Outboardfanatic

Here's my little baby. Ruger 44mag Redhawk 7.5 w/Pachmayr grips and gold beaded sights.
Had to go check and make sure Ranger didn't have mine.  You have good taste Ranger


----------



## Ranger

Good looking handgun you have Outboardfanatic. Must be a set of twins.


----------



## Will-dawg

*Here's mine*

well half of it anyway(I have yet to purchase a frame and grip).  Contender 12" 30-30 with muzzle break topped with a 2x TC illuminated scope.  I've been looking for one for 3 years now and found this one in the penny pincher for a STEAL!!!  It also came with 1 box of lever evolutions, 1box of rem. core-lokts, and a new battery for the scope.  I'm looking for a frame and a grip so that maybe I will get to use before the end of the season.


----------



## seaweaver




----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

heres my little toy


----------



## KKirk

These are my two, haven't taken the ruger out hunting yet.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Nice shootin irons there KKirk. Guess I need to go out and find me some soda cans on the side of the road and see what I can come up with since mines ain't quite up to snuff...


----------



## Public Land Prowler

If I had one this is what it would look like..Super Blackhawk 44mag 7.5" barrel with an eotech and houge grips.


----------



## huntin1

Carried daily:






SigSauer P220, 45 ACP.



huntin1


----------



## BJ4X4

*Here's what I got*

Glock 30 for carry, Ruger SBH and Redhawk 44 mags for hunting big game, and 22LR/22Mag for small game


----------



## Apex Predator

I killed my only deer with a handgun many years ago.  It was an open sighted Redhawk .41 mag back in 1986.  I have decided to give her another try.  This time with a Taurus M44.  I really like this gun, but am not so sure about the sight I have on it.  I may end up with a 2X scope.  I'm gonna kill a hog with it on Monday if the stars align.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Smokey

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## 027181

*carried daily*


----------



## boneboy96

well depending on what I'm hunting for...


----------



## Handgunner

boneboy96 said:


> well depending on what I'm hunting for...


Show-off... 



Nice collection!!!


----------



## boneboy96

Handgunner said:


> Show-off...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection!!!



that ain't the 1/2 of it!


----------



## jharpo711

brkbowma said:


> I bought this one for my wife.....she hasn't used it yetI don't know why



Thats a good one.


----------



## pos13

*Colt*




Colt Trooper. Not as fancy as some of the beautiful handguuns i have seen on here (you guys have some nice pistols), but was left to me by my grandfather who passed last May. It was bought new and never fired, just stayed in his closet. He wanted me to put it to good use so I think I will take it to the woods with me some next year.


----------



## mriver72

i like that model 629


----------



## PAUL J

S&w 629 classic with power port, leupold gilmore red dot, so far has put 3 on the wall, i call this one " lucille" !      Next is a 1911 that shoots 1" groups at 25 yds. Thanks to mr. Bob sims of palmetto ga. A very wise old man told me as a child that the .45 was the most effective combat handgun in the world, when i asked him why that was, he replied " ask any dead nazi i shot in europe !"


----------



## jeffrey

Hope to kill one with this 41. mag blackhawk. I'm getting pretty good at 50 yards.


----------



## Goat

Glock 20 SF 10mm and S&W 629 44mag.


----------



## Lake Oconee Flash

My new Hand warmer.......


----------



## Swervin Cracka

Here's my newest, until the next payday comes. Springfield XDm .40, bone stock.






Now if I can just find a place to practice on Sundays


Larry


----------



## bigkga69

heres the "Punisher", model 22, .40......numerous upgrades......


----------



## bluedvl11

*My hunting rig*

Here is my model 29 .44 mag, dirty hairy wishes he had a scope on his!


----------



## Mission

xd 45 compact


----------



## boneboy96

just a few of my handguns


----------



## t.walls93

Lake Oconee Flash said:


> My new Hand warmer.......



HA... nice safety mechanism!


----------



## Lowjack

My Hog Hunting Gun


----------



## turkeys101

any of you deer huntin with those puppies this year!


----------



## Ga Sportsman

Not much of a hunting gun, but it's by my bed and in the car w/ me.....It was all black till the camo spray paint got in the way this evening.


----------



## BookHound

I'll play. 

A few of the 1911s:





One of the G19s with my favorite 9mm can, an AAC Evo CQC-9 (can't get those anymore either):





My P220 with a Jarvis barrel:










One of my favorite setups for walks in the woods:





Mark


----------



## Hemi

*I want to play too*

I am hoping this one bags a big muley this fall.


----------



## Marlin_444

GOD I love recoil!!!

1895GS 45/70 with "Baby" - S&W .460ES






Ron


----------



## weatherby

WOW Nice Nice guns and lots of them....must stop drooling on my keyboard.
I just received this one yesterday









an oldie





a colt





good enough for today...LOL


----------



## Handgunner

Nice guns Weatherby!  We need more pictures of that first one though!


----------



## weatherby

Handgunner said:


> Nice guns Weatherby!  We need more pictures of that first one though!



I figured you'de like the 3 screw super better...LOL













MY bear gun





carry





plinker


----------



## Handgunner

I like fancy guns too!


----------



## weatherby

I'm trying to get the history of the fancy one now I know it left S&W in 1954.


----------



## snake hunter

guns guns guns


----------



## Handgunner

Nice lookin' pieces y'all!  And while we seem to have a lot of handgun fanatics all in one place, showing their eye candy, remember... there will be another one of these this deer season. . :

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=206635

Y'all keep a look out for the sign up sheet when it gets closer to deer season! 

I'll keep it bumped up on a regular basis!


----------



## BSC Libertarian

Charter Arms Bulldog (.44 spl) and my Rock...


----------



## jp328

500 Mag. still trying to figure out what ammo it likes.

Fn 5.7 fun to shoot!


----------

